# is ibuprofen safe for little kids?



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

when ds was a baby we gave him acetametaphine maybe 2 or 3 times before doing a lot of reading about it and learning it is actually kinda dangerous. Since then we have occasionally given him children's ibuprofen for small things. We don't give it often. I was just reading some things confirming that acetametaphine is really bad (so why do they even make it for kids?) and it got me wondering if there are things I should know about ibuprofen too? Is it safe to occasionally give to kids?


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

Interesting question! Does any have any resources to share?


----------



## P.J. (May 18, 2010)

The mainstream medical consensus (if you read around online on all the regular medical sites) says it's safe, but of course we can't always trust all of that. To that end, you could undoubtedly find opinions believing ibuprofen is unsafe for kids. I mean, there are plenty of people who believe it's not safe for anyone, including adults! Here in Germany you can only get it at a pharmacy because it really isn't something you should be taking every day and they try to make it less accessible, whereas I notice in America people are a bit too blase about it and take it as if it were water. Anyway, what I'm saying is: most mainstream research says its safe but I wouldn't overdo it. We use it for "emergencies" like when my son (3.5) is really sick with pain or a fever, and will either be up screaming all night, or if we give him some ibuprofen he can sleep. So far this has turned out to be around once a year. So I'm just not going to worry about it. Sorry I don't have more solid info for you, but as a person who is pretty alternative-leaning with medicine yet not against mainstream medicine at all, that's how we handle it.


----------

